# My Two Budgies Won't Interact With Me, Please Help.



## Eddie B (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, 
I'm having trouble building a bond with my budgies. I have a male and a female, about a year old according to past owner.
I got them about 5 months ago, and I tried to do everything according to tutorials and advice. I didn't try to touch them for a couple of weeks, didn't put my hand in their cage, spoke to them calmly, did everything I could so they could get used to me. 
Well, months have passed by, and they simply will not bond with me. If I offer them food from my hand, they just sit and look the other way, they only eat from their bowl. Whenever I try to tame them and build a bond, they just sit in on their perch and ignore me. 
I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I just want them to have a happy life. Since I can't get them to eat from my hand, or perch on my finger, I can't take them out of their cage since I wouldn't be able to put them back. I feel awful about this situation, since they just sit in their cage all day everyday. 
I tried to make toys for them, they won't touch it. 
One time they managed to escape, and after a long time I managed to get them back inside - the male eventually let me gently take him into my hands and put him back inside the cage, but I had to catch the female with a blanket (very gently), because she wouldn't allow me to touch her. They behaved the same before and after this incident as well.
I think it's good to mention that their past owner was a mom with an 8 year old son, so I'm thinking that maybe the kid traumatized them somehow? I don't know. 
My mom (I'm a teen) is telling me that we should just sell them, but I took them on, they're my responsibility and I can't just give them away. If anyone can help, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some birds just are not interested in bonding with a human and you have to accept them for who they are, most budgies do not like to be held or petted so if you are looking for a pet that you can cuddle a budgie is usually not that type of pet. None of my 6 budgies are what I would call tame, however they will step up onto a rope perch which allows me to put them back in their cages, but that's it as far as interacting with me.goes. They are happy flying and chatting amongst themselves and I am satisfied that they are happy. It's very possible that your two were traumatized by the kid and if not, perhaps were totally ignored after the novelty of having them wore off so they were never really socialized with humans in a positive way. What room in the house do you have the cage, do you have any other pets that they are exposed to?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

I must say that I'm very glad you are taking the responsibility of owning these budgies seriously and are committed to giving them the love and care they deserve.

Cody has provided you with excellent information and asked valid questions.
We'll be looking forward to your answers.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## Eddie B (Apr 30, 2021)

Cody said:


> Some birds just are not interested in bonding with a human and you have to accept them for who they are, most budgies do not like to be held or petted so if you are looking for a pet that you can cuddle a budgie is usually not that type of pet. None of my 6 budgies are what I would call tame, however they will step up onto a rope perch which allows me to put them back in their cages, but that's it as far as interacting with me.goes. They are happy flying and chatting amongst themselves and I am satisfied that they are happy. It's very possible that your two were traumatized by the kid and if not, perhaps were totally ignored after the novelty of having them wore off so they were never really socialized with humans in a positive way. What room in the house do you have the cage, do you have any other pets that they are exposed to?


Hi, thank you for your response. I have them in my room, where they're basically only exposed to me, and sounds from around the house, they're not exposed to any other pets. 
Maybe they're not interested in bonding with me, which I'll have to accept, but then they just sit in their cage all day. If I give them a toy or something to entertain them, they won't touch it. Do you think they can be happy not doing anything all day? I don't want them to be bored.


----------



## Eddie B (Apr 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> I must say that I'm very glad you are taking the responsibility of owning these budgies seriously and are committed to giving them the love and care they deserve.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't like the thought of them being in the cage all day doing nothing, can you post a picture of them in the cage and the setup, we may be able to give you some suggestions for arranging things or what to add etc. If you were to open the cage door would they immediately fly out as if in a panic to get out or would it take a few minutes for them to realize that it is open and then come out?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sometimes it can take a long time for a bird to warm up to you, especially if there's more than one of them. My girl took about a year before she'd willingly come sit on me and that was with an extremely friendly budgie around who happily played on/with me in front of her who she was bonded with. 
I second Cody's request of seeing your setup and cage and room so we have a much better idea of what you're working with.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Also, please indicate the exact size of the cage you have when you post the pictures.
Include the Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and Cody. Thank you so much for rescuing these little ones and giving them a safe and loving home! 

You've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please feel free to ask questions after reading through the resources provided, if you have any! 

We hope to hear more about your budgies soon, good luck with them

Cheers 👋


----------

